# sanyo 3600 mah batteries!!!!!!!!!!



## B.Sousa (Feb 5, 2003)

here we go again guys looks like we will all be buying new packs for mod trinity got these new sanyo 3600 mah heres the link check it outhttp://http://www.rccaraction.com/


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

Try this one:
Sanyo 3600


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

Will have to see what the numbers come out in testing and what the cost of them are. The GP3300's for most racers are more then enough for club racing. You also have the little issue of getting them approved. They will not be ROAR approved untill Jan 1, 2005. So for this year, there only good at clubs that allow them (and a good reason why ROAR added that rule).


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

NO ONE WILL CARE WHAT SANYO is selling they are coming out with a 3600 that has NO VOLTAGE and very hi IRover 3.0 the runtime is 440-460 at 30amps ....... The cost is 1.25 per cell higher from SANYO .....The GP3300 cell is cheaper and is already producing 3500 Millamps NOW ......


Put a fork in the new sanyo .......................

SRM


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

i thought i had heard that most of the sanctioning bodies put a hold on cells higher then 3300 mah ... so that the buy new bateries every few month when a new one come out craze would stopp.... i could be wrong.. but i thought i had heard that....


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

The way i see it is, i don't mind having Sanyo come out with 3600s, all that'll do is bring the price of GP3300s down so i'l be able to better afford them

God knows they are more than enough for me anyways


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

I agree with the rocket put a fork in the 3600 and burst ernie's bubble,dont buy them you'll just be dissapointed like everyone was with the sanyo 3300's


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

snickers//// gp cells are the cheapest selling cells in a long time....i remember when 1700 and 2000 packs came out if u wante good voltage u paid 80-90 bucks a pack... u can find 6 cell gp 1.17 packs in showcases across the country for 60-70 bucks and even less..


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

honestly now, what in the WORLD are we gonna need 3600mah for? uless they make qualifiers 6 or 7 min events, and mains 10 mins, i dont see us using the full "potential" of these batteries, unless we really overgear, and smoke our motors.... i dont see it being useful.... there are guys at my clubs track that are usin 1700's and are not dumpping. kinda strange..... gotta keep our eye on this one, since the sanyo 3300's were a bust.....

-Tone


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

You have to admit, it is nice to see Sanyo comming back into the mix. I actully loved the Sanyo 3300 cells. They were much lighter and stronger on the track. To bad they only lasted about 15 runs. Who knows.....Maybe Panisonic will make a comeback as well. 3600 is a lot of time however. I know how some of you say it is more than we need but the more runtime there is the potential of having more voltage at the start is also there. I am curious to see what the voltage will be on these cells.


----------



## FASTALJR (Sep 27, 2001)

My 2 cents, why keep going with Nimh or Nicad, I think the RC car industry should be looking into lithuim polymer batteries. I started Using them in my planes last month, and I WILL NOT, I repeat WILL NOT, ever go back to using my NIMH in my planes.


----------



## ghuber (Mar 1, 2004)

SMROCKET said:


> NO ONE WILL CARE WHAT SANYO is selling they are coming out with a 3600 that has NO VOLTAGE and very hi IRover 3.0 the runtime is 440-460 at 30amps ....... The cost is 1.25 per cell higher from SANYO .....The GP3300 cell is cheaper and is already producing 3500 Millamps NOW ......
> 
> 
> Put a fork in the new sanyo .......................
> ...


Hey bud, not to put a wrench in what you wrote, but we've already had a few dozen people email us about their avaliabilty.  Whenever a new battery hits the market, there is always some sort of demand for it.. at least until final verdict comes out about how good the product is.

Sanyo really disappointed a lot of people with their 3300 cells. After loosing as much of the market share as they did to GP, I wouldn't be suprised if they are firing back with the introduction of this new cell. Rumor has it the Sanyo 3600 cell produces voltage higher than GP 3300's. I guess we will see..

Let the battery wars begin! lol

Regards,
Gary F. Huber
Surge Battery Matching
"Feel the Power"
www.surgebatterymatching.com


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

"Let the battery wars begin".

Begin????? Did they stop. I must have missed something.


----------



## ghuber (Mar 1, 2004)

ChrisHarris said:


> "Let the battery wars begin".
> 
> Begin????? Did they stop. I must have missed something.


I think the battery wars have been between matchers, not manufactures! GP has been dominating the competitive market, it would be nice to see a little competition between them and Sanyo. :thumbsup: Is Sanyo bringing out the big guns?? Or is this going to be another fire and a miss by them? I wonder.. 

Regards,
Gary F. Huber
Surge Battery Matching
"Feel the Power"
www.surgebatterymatching.com


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

We will alll see soon wont we,maybe Sanyo found something ?


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

FASTALJR said:


> My 2 cents, why keep going with Nimh or Nicad, I think the RC car industry should be looking into lithuim polymer batteries. I started Using them in my planes last month, and I WILL NOT, I repeat WILL NOT, ever go back to using my NIMH in my planes.


There are guys using the Li-polies and Lithium Ion batts in their Micro's and/or Mini T's. The performance is outstanding. Runtime is about 15 minutes longer than the same voltage nihm pack and speeds are greater.

Downfalls are they are extremely dangerous and need a special charger. The Turbo 30/35/GFX will not charge them. You know guys will try deadshorting, reverse charging, etc which from what I heard could cause death to the user if mis-handled.


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

GHUBER , I will say it now ...The market will not want or need these batteries ....If they were apples to apples better than the GP then we could expect a large "market for the new cell .But the samples are junk at best right now ....Back to the drawing board for SANYO .....SRM


----------



## bigdon18 (Oct 9, 2001)

if it ant broke why fix it,, i say stay with the gps, until other manufactors decide to put out a quality of a cell , not quanity of crap cell. for along time i wouldnt buy nothing but sanyo,, until i got the black 3300s,, then i felt like a panasonic customer.. the gps are killer cells even with average numbers. the gps are the best that have been made in my 15 years of racing. they cost less, last longer,have the lowest ir, take more abuse, and easier to get a good competive pack. 

BIGDON


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I think the best battery to buy is TQ cells dicharge at 35 amps .what punch wow.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

bojo said:


> I think the best battery to buy is TQ cells dicharge at 35 amps .what punch wow.


Yeah......

Back to the subject - 3600 Sanyos will have to be a wait and see thing, will they be worth it or not. If all that runtime is not used (without burning up your motor) then why need/have it? Maybe the point that the initial "punch" will last longer into the race will be the reason to want them. I can't see where this cell would effect the price of the GP 3300 unless they sell them for near the same price and GP starts to lose market share (which I don't see happening).


----------



## rhodopsine (Aug 13, 2002)

Maybe we are to a point where races and qualifiers should last much longer than 4 or 5 minutes... Maybe we should think about having 6 min qualifiers and 8 minutes races...

Martin Paradis


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

The Sanyo 3600 samples had slightly lower average voltage , higher AIR and the capacity was similar to the current GP cells. Expect the price to be higher. 

Sanyo's official press release claims the the 3600 to have 3300 min and 3600 typical but that is at a low discharge rate.

The current GP cells have min 3300 and typical 3400 - 3500 at 30 amp discharge.

Unless Sanyo comes up with something special with the production cells don't expect to see this cell in to many race cars.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

Only place for any battery above 3300 is in modified racing, heck guys are dumping in 4min mod oval heats with GPs. With the information I've seen on the Sanyo 3600 modified guys would either be going to lower turn motors to offset the lower voltage and higher resistance and still end up dumping as runtime is only marginally higher than the present GP's.


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 15, 2002)

Danny speaks, we listen......


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

I have (8) 6 cell GP 3300 packs that have been matched by 4 different companies. I get 3700mah and above on every pack that I charge. I'm not a battery expert by any means, but if I were to come out with a new battery it would be something that could go above 4000mah. Maybe its because I'm fairly new and somewhat ignorant, but just what is the big deal about these 3600 packs? I'm fairly certain I have them now :hat: !!!


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

HIGHROLLER --- We already run 6turn motors you can not go any lower NOt enough wire to move the current........SRM


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

Razoo cells are rated by how much they put out under discharge not what they take to charge.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I read these replys with great intrest. With the advance of brushless systems, and I see them as the future of R/C racing, the higher voltage batteries won't matter too much. The speed controls, control the amount of current to the motor, and the excess over a certain point doesn't seem to matter. (Just one persons opinion though).

Think about this too. The amount of cells that the R/C industry uses is less than 1 percent of the over all sales for most of the battery comapnies. Most of the time we are using relabled tool cells and if they (the tool manufacturers) want more, then we benefit, if not then we suffer.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

screw batteries, plug in the cars with a 100 ft extension cord.. and lets race oval with extension cords sticking out the back end of the car. you have to drive right of if your plug pulls out the socket.. your done for.

AC ALL THE WAY...

err... sigh more batteries? I just jumped on the 3300 bandwagon.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

bring a post from the dead.. ~

saw a 3600 batt back being used in a RTR TC3... omg.. that thing ran for like 17 mins.. i kid you not.................................. didnt seem to have any punch.. but.. uh... yeah...


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

from what I understand Sanyo has rework the chemicals in the 3600 to privide the better voltage and ungoddly runtime but these cells are not available yet in the USA


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea there cool way to expensive


----------



## sedanaddict (Nov 7, 2003)

*3600's*

last month i bought 5 packs of batts for this carpet season. 1 of them was an orion matched 3600. the average voltage is 1.180 runtime is 464 at 30 amps. orion's cutoff is .85 per cell so it is a little misleading vs .90 cutoff but after about 15 cycles this pack performs as well as my average gp pack. i run stock tc. my only concern about these cells is longevity. i was unfortunate enough to purchase a pack of sanyo black label 3300's last year and they worked fine for about 10 cycles and fell off fast.
i agree that until these cells show some advantage over 3300's they are not needed and gp's at a lower price are a much better value.


----------

